# Scrambler 1000 Rollover



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

Scrambler 1000 Rollover!!! - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I..... I dont even want to watch it..... 



But I'm going to.

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:35 PM ----------

Phew!!! Wasn't as bad as I thought.


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

He already made it pretty easy until trying to do a little jump.


----------



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

His tire caught the root and tossed him to the right. Little too steep on the right.


----------

